# Picked my first



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mater:spineyes:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Picked my first yesterday, it was green, I fried it>>MMMMMmmmm...WW


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice. Is that a Brandywine? If so, that is real early.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's Lowes...lol



Tate said:


> Nice. Is that a Brandywine? If so, that is real early.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Its a beauty. I have several green ones that are getting close.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> It's Lowes...lol


That'll work. Git er dun.

I actually just picked my first tomato today too. It was just a Juliet grape tomato. It was hiding out near the bottom of the plant. My non-cherry types are still a week or two off.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Still waiting... My highlight for today was tying them up & watering them yet again...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm waiting too!So far it's just blooms.Nice looking mater.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

you guys sux i planted about 2 weeks ago i go out 5-6 times a day hoping to see a change i have no patiants (lol)


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ate my first one today - finally. Got quite a few more but none getting close.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice tomatos. I have wilt affecting 4 of my plants, guess I'll choose varietys differently next year. What aggrevates me is the fact that they were all grown in containers with bought soil so the fungus had to come already in the potting mix or in the transplant soil.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

or on the wind...or from cucumber beetles...


It is no conciliation, but I have the same problem. The first night we had temperatures over 80, I have seen the blight kick in...


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll pick mine the day after the birds or squirrels chew on them.


----------

